# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Абоненты, подключенные по технологии GPON, могут воспользоваться услугой «Турбо кнопка»

## ByFly

Если условия Вашего тарифного плана Вас устраивают, но время от времени Вам *не хватает скорости* для быстрого скачивания файлов больших объемов, мы предлагаем вам *воспользоваться* услугой *Турбо кнопка.*
	Как она работает?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

